

Microsoft drops Dryad - ahalan
http://zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-drops-dryad-puts-its-big-data-bets-on-hadoop/11226

======
ropman76
Nuts that would have been a cool project if it was not restricted to an HPC
cluster. Hadoop for windows server would have gone places and using LINQ to
query the data would have been great.

